# Need Help Installing SUB WITH AMP in a MK4 Golf w/the Monsoon System



## Skisk8er00 (Sep 6, 2002)

How do i go about set this up. I know i have to crack into the current system but what wires do i need to start with. and what is the easier way about doing it all?


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: Need Help Installing SUB WITH AMP in a MK4 Golf w/the Monsoon System (Skisk8er00)*

When I first got my car, this was the first thing I did...and did it on a budget. I posted a "how to" link on my web page (click on signature) that will at least tell you how to go about the wiring.
I did the install in Oct '99. It is still pumping to this day. Good luck!!


----------



## stealthx32 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Need Help Installing SUB WITH AMP in a MK4 Golf w/the Monsoon System (vr6pilot)*

You watch a friend do it first, and then you do it.







By far the simplest way to learn. There's some people who document it well with pictures/instructions, but watching someone do it is a whole different experience.


----------



## recklessvw (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: Need Help Installing SUB WITH AMP in a MK4 Golf w/the Monsoon System (stealthx32)*

Here ya go.......
Monsoon Sub Install Directions (Golf / GTI)
1.) Signal. 
Open your hatch, and open the little trap door on the left side of your trunk where the Monsoon amp and the CD Changer live. If you don't have a changer, this is a bit easier. Look at the Monsoon amp, you will notice that is has two wiring harnesses plugged into it. Unplug them both. One will have about twice as many wires as the other. This is the output harness, and the one we will be screwing with. You will notice that the harness has 8 pair of wires, plus power and ground. Those 8 pair are for the 8 speakers in your car. The wires that we want to use are the ones running to the rear woofers. The Monsoon amp has already equalized the signal for low end mid and bass frequencies on these two channels, so you will not need to use a crossover unless you are really picky. The color codes for the rear woofers are as follows: 
Left (Drivers) side rear woofer: Red / Green is Positive and Brown / Green is Negative.
Right (Passenger) side rear woofer: Blue / Green is Positive and Blue / Brown or Blue is Negative.
On some ’01 and ’02 cars, there is no Blue / Green signal wire for the right side rear woofer. In this instance, Blue / Brown is Positive and Blue is negative.
You will need to unwrap some of the annoying black tape that covers the wires where they go into the harness. Unwrap about 6" away from the harness, then cut off the excess tape. You should now be able to use your fingers to separate the wires enough to splice them. If not, unwrap some more tape, or maybe you are just a *****. Take your wire cutters, and very carefully cut through the insulation on these wires. Only the insulation, NOT the wires.. Cut through the insulation just like you were going to cut the wire, but don't. Once you have cut just enough, use your fingernails or the wire cutters to push the insulation up a little bit on the wire, exposing the bare wire underneath. You will need to expose only about 1/8 to 1/4 inch of bare wire. Do this appr. 3 inches up from the harness, so if you accidentally cut through the wire, you can fix it. Once you have done this to all four wires, you will need to splice in the signal wires for your amplifier, according to polarity.(+ and -)
If your amplifier has high level (speaker level) inputs, than you can connect your amplifier directly to the Monsoon outputs that we have just spliced. Just run some speaker wire from the Monsoon harness into the trunk, and connect to your amp. If your amp has RCA (low level) inputs, than you will need to connect a Line Level / RCA converter to the Monsoon harness, then run RCA cables to your amp. 
Either way, you will need to remove about 1 inch of insulation from the ends of your wires (your speaker or converter input wires) and wrap it around the exposed wire on the Monsoon harness. Wrap it tight, and secure the connections with electrical tape to prevent any problems later. After all your wires are connected and run into the trunk, plug in your Monsoon harnesses and close the trap door. Make sure to tape off the ends of your speaker wires to prevent a short. If you connected a converter, dont worry about this. 
2.) Power
Power can be run from the battery, or from a hot point under the dash like I did. To get under the dash, remove the four torx screws that hold the lower dash panel in place. (The one by your knees) Pull it out and away from the dash, and look under the steering column. You will see a power relay block with 4 or 5 big red wires coming off of it. The thickest wire is the one you will need to use. Make sure the ground wire is disconnected from your battery before doing this so you dont kill yourself. Use a socket or a wrench to remove the nut that secures the biggest wire to the power terminal. Run your power wire from here using a good electrical connector, then put the nut back on tight. Run the wire under the dash towards the door, and underneath the dead pedal. Once under the deadpedal, run it under the door sills, into the trunk via your folding seats. 
3.) Ground.
Run your ground from the lower seat belt anchor for the rear left seat. To find it, do this. Pull up the back seat on the driver side. Look at the floor. See that little round plastic thing with the two little holes in it? It is a fastener that holds the carpet down. Unscrew it with your fingers counter clockwise, and pull up the carpet. Under it, you will see the large bolt that holds the bottom part of the rear seat belt to the cars frame. Loosen it with a socket or wrench, and connect your ground here.
4.) Remote Turn On for Amplifier
If your amplifier uses a remote-on lead, you will need to connect it to a wire that has power when the Head Unit is turned on. I used the CD changer harness, which is in the same little cubby that the Monsoon Amp lives in. If you don't have a changer, you will see the harness for it nearby, as all MKIV's are prewired for them. The GREY wire on the changer harness is powered when the Head Unit is on, and works perfectly. Connect (splice) your remote lead to this wire just like we did with the signal leads, and run it to your amp with the other wires.


----------



## EDO (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Need Help Installing SUB WITH AMP in a MK4 Golf w/the Monsoon System (recklessvw)*

Excellent Information...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I think I referenced this when I did my install too!
And for a little more supporting information, here is some of my investigative work and my install notes:
Amplifier turn-on lead post
Add Some BOOM to your Monsoon
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

